# Problema con OrCad - Unknown parameter



## MacX (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola, 
Estoy intentando simular un circuito y no hay manera.

Me sale este error:




> **** INCLUDING SCHEMATIC1.net ****
> * source PRATICA 6 EJER 1
> D_D3         0 N04972 D1N4007
> D_D4         0 D D1N4007
> ...



Ese error--unknown parameter...¿a que parámetro se refiere? Normalmente debajo suele poner el error, pero en este caso no hay nada.


----------



## favdas (Abr 30, 2009)

el problema es esl transformadorr. debes mover el numero de vueltas , fijate en la hoja del fabricante.


----------

